# pneumatic tct question



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

How much, if any, impact actually is transfered to the container holding a tct unit? I ask because I was given a wonderful old wooden barrel that I would like to rig as a tct pop up for next year. It is quite solid but I don't want to risk it being ruined or damaged by the action of the lifter. Any info would be appreciated.

Also, there is no lid with the barrel, so it would be open top.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd say hardly none.. The force is going to be pushed downwards toward the ground.


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

The actual popup of the monster will have almost no effect on the container. 

On the TCT that I built I have the lid of the can fly open which actually makes the whole can "jump", but even then, I think that the weight of a wooden barrel would negate that effect.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info. This is good to hear as the barrel would be perfect for such a scare.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

If it is an old booze barrel you will need to put screws in the metal rings into the wood or it will probably fall apart unless it is full of water or soil. Cut a top out of plywood... wood barrels usually have pieced top and bottoms so they don't work anyway unless you mod them.


----------

